

Rediscovering a technique to shoot 10 arrows in 4.9 seconds - davidbarker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGnxeSbb3g

======
robert_tweed
This is an incredible video, but I can't work out if the voice-over is a real
person trying to sound like a machine, or surprisingly good text-to-speech
synthesis.

~~~
ejr
It's very good text-to-speech synthesis. The voice sounds similar to "Mike"
from [http://www.naturalreaders.com](http://www.naturalreaders.com) But I
cannot be certain.

~~~
robert_tweed
I gave it a quick comparison to Ivona (which was the best TTS engine last I
checked) and found that by pasting in the first sentence from the video, both
did a relatively poor job. Ivona was more natural sounding, but still wasn't
anywhere near as good as the video.

I know Ivona has a phonetic markup language, so it's possible that the reason
the video sounds so good is that someone has spent a lot of time tweaking it
to get rid of any mispronunciations and misplaced inflexions.

